# Springfield model PX9154L



## kemperw (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone have any information of the black stainless PX9154? Dates of manufacture, performance, opinions etc.? Forgot to note Serial #'s 5727.. It has the night sights also.
Thank You


----------

